# Everything NYC-EMS/FDNY-EMS



## FastTrax (Aug 4, 2021)

Part 1











https://www1.nyc.gov/site/fdny/jobs/career-paths/ems.page

www.joinfdny.com/careers/ems/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Fire_Department_Bureau_of_EMS


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 4, 2021)

Part 2









www.nycremsco.org

www.facebook.com/FDNYParamedics/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voluntary_ambulance


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 4, 2021)

Part 3











www.twitter.com/uepi2507?lang=en

www.instagram.com/nyc.ems/?hl=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NYC_Health_+_Hospitals


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 4, 2021)

Part 4











www.tumblr.com/tagged/fdny-ems?sort=top

www.pinterest.com/nycfirestore/ems-emt-paramedic/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_medical_technician


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 4, 2021)

Part 5











www.gettyimages.com/photos/fdny-ems

www.indeed.com/cmp/Fdny-Ems/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paramedic


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 4, 2021)

Part 6











www.health.ny.gov/professionals/ems/counties/counties.htm?county=kings

www.health.ny.gov/professionals/ems/counties/counties.htm?county=bronx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_medical_services


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 4, 2021)

Part 7











www.health.ny.gov/professionals/ems/counties/counties.htm?county=new_york

www.health.ny.gov/professionals/ems/counties/counties.htm?county=queens

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_hospitals_in_New_York_City


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 4, 2021)

Part 8











www.health.ny.gov/professionals/ems/counties/counties.htm?county=richmond

www.local2507.com/web

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_hospitals_in_the_Bronx


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 4, 2021)

Part 9










www.emspac.org/sectors/

www.reddit.com/r/FDNYEMS/

www.uemso.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_hospitals_in_Brooklyn


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 5, 2021)

Part 10











www.flickr.com/photos/av8pix/563408693

www.nychealthandhospitals.org/?redirect

https://fire.fandom.com/wiki/Fire_Department_of_thee_City_of_New_York#Manhattan_Division_EMS

https://wiki.lstsim.de/FDNY_EMS?Fahrzeuge

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_hospitals_in_Manhattan


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 5, 2021)

Part 11











https://wiki.radioreference.com/index.php/New_York_City_(NY)_Hospital_Numbers

www.pix11.com/news/who-was-fdny-emt-yadira-arroyo/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_hospitals_in_Queens


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 5, 2021)

Part 12











www.n2nov.net/nycvolamb.html

www.thecity.nyc/health/2020/12/3/22151683/volunteer-ambulance-crew-struggling-when-needed-most

www.twitter.com/NYCEMSwatch

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_hospitals_in_Staten_Island


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 5, 2021)

Part 12A











www.nycremsco.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/EMS_Agency_Listing.pdf

www.twitter.com/NYCEMSwatch

www.coneyislandems.com/history.html

www.pinterest.com/jrmai5133/nycems-green-and-white-days/


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 5, 2021)

Part 14










www.etsy.com/market/nyc_ems

www.emsfdnyhelpfund.com

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/34682

www.greenandwhitefoundation.org

https://nycems.blogspot.com

www.coffeeordie.com/nyc-ambulance-bathroom/


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 5, 2021)

Part 15











www.nycemssoftballleague.com

www.emsseo.com/product/nyc-paramedic-practice-exams/

www.pbs.org/food/features/fdny-ems-station-17/

www.cbcny.org/research/reviving-ems

https://storymaps.arcgis.com/stories/fde89701dca04b00829c883c80b83fea

www.refinery29.com/en-ca/2020/12/10230461/new-york-post-doxxed-paramedic-onlyfans


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 5, 2021)

Yep, I'd say you 'bout covered Everything NYC-EMS/FDNY-EM, Fasttrax. 

Some really interesting stuff. The traffic issue drove me nuts, tho.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 5, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yep, I'd say you 'bout covered Everything NYC-EMS/FDNY-EM, Fasttrax.
> 
> Some really interesting stuff. The traffic issue drove me nuts, tho.



About the slow response times especially in Midtown Manhattan the 9A to 5P FDNY-EMS bean counters seem to forget to document the massive traffic jams that literally add several minutes from time of response to time of arrival to the call location. Shame.

I listen to them on www.openmhz.com/systems and click on  NY FDNY-EMS, select up the group you wish to monitor and also on www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/34682 to hear what the grunts have to endure minute by minute, hour by hour, day by day, week by week and month by month until the end of time.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 5, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> About the slow response times especially in Midtown Manhattan the 9A to 5P FDNY-EMS bean counters seem to forget to document the massive traffic jams that literally add several minutes from time of response to time of arrival to the call location. Shame.
> 
> I listen to them on www.openmhz.com/systems and click on  NY FDNY-EMS, select up the group you wish to monitor and also on www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/34682 to hear what the grunts have to endure minute by minute, hour by hour, day by day, week by week and month by month until the end of time.


That's awesome!


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 5, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> That's awesome!



I aim to please Murrmurr. If nothing else the short stint I endured there "wearing green with pride" before I was hired on by PENN-CENTRAL I learned how to eat a Big Mac and drink a Coke while steering the bus with my knees. The openmhz feed is the best, you can choose the groups and or citywide to monitor but if you select up "all groups" it will be just like nonstop talk radio. Now the crews have to synchronize their watches with dispatch, call 10-100 to take a pee pee or #2 break, no lunch breaks, you are penalized if you refuse to work overtime and the most sinful of sins is the favored ones use the EMS section to back door their way into the Fire Academy. Don't have to sweat the Civil Service test since they are technically FDNY employees already.

Motto of the grunts: "EMS What A Mess" especially on check day.

Take care my friend.


----------

